# Elmira Rod and Gun 3D shoot this Saturday



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

I was there for the last field shoot(my first outdoor shoot). Really enjoyed it. Is there a class for a target setup bow on Saturday 3D?
george


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Yuppers!
Open for movable sight or BHO for long stabs and fixed pins or you can do the K50 as well.
I will most likely be shooting K50.
Mainly cause I'm to lazy to judge distance:darkbeer:


----------



## gla1 (Sep 3, 2013)

thank u, can u please refine k50 for me (ignorance is a/my bless)


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Small correction. BHR is fixed pins, long stabs. BHO is movable sight, long stabs. Open is cash class and anything goes.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

K50 stands for "Known Distance 50 yds max" Meaning you can use a Rangefinder to get the distances, You however CAN NOT share that information with anyone else. It's best to shoot with other K50 shooters. That way there is no chance anyone can accuse you of "sharing" the distances.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

BHR BHO tomato tomata.
Long stabs should be O


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

HAD FUN ! Thanks Guys .
Glen


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

shakyshot said:


> BHR BHO tomato tomata.
> Long stabs should be O


Shaky shaky, you poor misguided soul. Not even close to the same.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Shoot was great!
Weather held out for us which was nice.
Everyone had fun I would say.
I shot just enough arrows to be warmed up for a field round:lol3:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Bow bandit said:


> Shaky shaky, you poor misguided soul. Not even close to the same.


Sorry Bandit.
Your probably rite about the misguided part.
I just dont care enough to pay attention.
It's just funny that we can shoot the same setup but be 2 totally diferent classes.
Enjoy shooting. Thats all that matters

Shawn


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

I would like to thank everyone for coming out. As Shawn said the weather held out and I believe the course was challenging but fair. I would like to specifically thank Chris for the pictures and Dave for the course cleanup. Special thanks to George Wagner for taking over from me in the afternoon!

Martin


----------

